# Cube Stereo 120 (2020/2021) Dämpferupgrade



## S1lverSurf3r (26. März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

Trotz korrekt eingestelltem Setup habe ich bei meinem Stereo 120 TM bei kleineren Sprüngen hin und wieder einen Dämpferdurchschlag.

Sicherlich könnte man jetzt diskutieren, ob das Bike mit 120 mm Hinterbau das Richtige für mich ist. Da die Verfügbarkeit letzte Jahr sehr schlecht war, ich gerne lange Touren fahre und das Stereo 140 mit seinen 27,5 ausgeschieden ist habe ich mich für das Stereo 120 entschieden. Grundsätzlich bin auch sehr zufrieden.

Das Cube Stereo 120 2020/2021 hat einen 190x45mm Dämpfer.
Hat jemand von euch schonmal geprüft diesen auf das verbreitete Maß 190x51mm zu tauschen?

Der Federwege sollte sich dadurch von 120mm (44x2,72) auf 140mm (51x2,72) erhöhen.
Die Geometrie sollte sich durch die gleiche Gesamtlänge kaum verändern.

Schlägt der Reifen bei diesem Federweg am Sitzrohr an?
Habe ich evt. einen Denkfehler oder könnte dies, vorausgesetzte der Reifen schlägt nicht an, ein gutes Upgrade sein?


----------



## -oli- (27. März 2021)

Hi, also dein Ansatz ist so nicht passend. Wenn du nen Dämpfer mit anderem Einbaumaß einbaust verändert sich die Geometrie komplett und du bräuchtest nen neuen Umlenkhebel. Du kannst nicht einfach aus 120mm Federweg ändern bzw. mehr Sicherheit gerieren, indem du nen längeren Dämpfer einbaust.

Was für dich in Frage kommt ist erstmal zu checken, ob dein SAG passt.





Dann hättest du die Möglichkeit erstens mal deinen SAG etwas zu reduzieren oder wenn der passt nen Voulmenspacer zu montieren. Das hab ich bei meinen 140er Hybrid auch gemacht, da ich da immer zu schnell am ende des Federwegs vom Dämpfer war.










						FOX Float CTD / DPS Air Volume Tuning Kit - 803-01-250
					

FOX Factory ▶ Set aus verschiedenen Spacern zur Anpassung der Federkurve von Float DPS und Float CTD Dämpfern.




					www.bike24.de
				




Schau dich al in Ruhe durch youtube da wird das Thema ausführlich behandelt.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1lverSurf3r (27. März 2021)

Hallo Oli, das Setup und der SAG sind gut eingestellt.

Es soll auch kein Dämpfer mit anderer Gesamtlänge rein. Lediglich mehr Hub bei gleicher Gesamtlänge. Daher sollte die GEO fast unverändert bleiben.

Hauptfrage ist nur ob der Reifen dann am Sitzrohr anschlägt und ob die Kennlinie noch passend ist.


----------



## -oli- (27. März 2021)

die Kennlinie wirst sicherlich verbiegen.
Hast du schon mit Spacern experimentiert?

Die Frage ist dann halt auch was du springst und ob das der richtige Einsatzbereich für ein 120er Bike ist


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (27. März 2021)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich möchte aus einem leichten Trailbike kein Enduro machen.

Da ein neues Bike jedoch nicht zur Diskussion steht und ich grundsätzlich auch sehr zufrieden bin, möchte ich gerne Durchspielen ob es möglich ist mit einem anderem Dämpfer das Bike ein wenig in Richtung AM zu trimmen.

Mit Spacern habe ich bisher nicht experimentiert.
Sprünge sind viele mehr kleinere Drops bis 60cm. Bei unsauberer Landung kommt es dann zu den besagten leichten Durchschlägen.


----------



## -oli- (27. März 2021)

Dann probier das doch aus, ist preiswerter als ein neuer Dämpfer 

Bei Fox gibts auch ne Tabelle welchen Spacer man bei welchem Dämpfer max. verbauen darf


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (27. März 2021)

Ich habe soeben mal die Luft abgelassen und den Abstand zum Sitzrohr geprüft. Ich denke das hier kein Spielraum für mehr Hub ist.

Ich werde nochwas mit dem Luftdruck spielen und zusätzliche Spacer in Erwägung ziehen.

Danke für die Diskussion.

Hier ein Foto. Vielleicht hilft es jemanden mit der gleichen Fragestellung.


----------



## joergrue (27. März 2021)

Moin,schau mal in den McLeod Treat rein.Ich fahre das gleiche Rad wie Du und war auch mit dem Hinterbau nicht ganz so zufrieden....bis mir dann der McLeod Dämpfer nach dem Umbau von Symion geholfen hat.Telefonier und quatsch mal mit ihm.


----------



## 7SidedCube (27. März 2021)

N Abend! Genau die Problematik kenne ich gut von meinem 2019er Alu-TM. Ich wollte vom 26er-XC-Hardtail kommend nichts mit zu viel Federweg, auch weil mir bei diversen Probefahrten die kurzhubigeren Bikes mit dem direkteren Fahrgefühl besser gepasst haben. 

Da sich der Einsatzzweck mit zunehmendem Fahrkönnen auch (vorsichtig formuliert) deutlich über den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck des Bikes hinaus verschoben hat musste natürlich genau wie bei dir auch am Fahrwerk was passieren. An der Gabel war ein Spacer mehr die Lösung gegen die Durchschläge (zwei waren dann aber zu viel), am Dämpfer bin ich unsicher, in welche Richtung ich weiter optimieren soll. Es ist der zweitgrößte Spacer bereits verbaut - viel kann man da also nicht mehr tun. Meine momentane Lösung ist also ganz einfach: mehr Druck/weniger Sag.

Wie kommst du eigentlich mit dem wippenden Hinterbau im offenen Modus klar? Das ist der einzige Punkt, der mich etwas stört. Ich suche gerade nämlich auch die eierlegende Wollmilchsau der Dämpferabstimmung: weniger Wippen, nicht mehr (oder sogar weniger) Durchschläge. Optionen, die ich gerade in Erwägung ziehe:

Spacer verkleinern, noch mehr Druck (in der Hoffnung, dass es am Anfang des Federweges bei gleicher Durchschlagskraft mehr Gegenhalt gibt).
Beim so langsam anstehenden vollen Service etwas mehr Kompressionsdämpfung "eintunen" lassen, sodass der offene Modus irgendwo zwischen aktuellem offenem und mittlerem Modus landet.
Ob irgendwas davon Sinn ergibt?


----------

